# gratiot county bear



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

NancyJ said:


> weve had a sow and 2- 2nd year cubs around here in Montcalm county for a few weeks now,not really a problem.
> nice to see some other critters around than deer.


The reports that I have heard about are a sow with 1 two year old cub. This is near the Montcalm/Gratiot border in the Elm Hall/Sumner area. Same bear ya think but someone has the number of cubs wrong ??
Other reports are saying only a single bear. 
The only pictures that I have seen have 1 bear in the photo. Great stuff, hope all of the honey bee keepers protect their hives.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

kingfisher 11 said:


> ........
> The bears don't bother them as much as seeing a cougar on trail cam. Said his friend has one on camera and its bigger than the bear. Not sure how true that is but he seemed quite serious.


Any chance that this person has shared photo(s) ?

L & O


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> Any chance that this person has shared photo(s) ?
> 
> L & O


Not yet, he and his wife had a baby over the weekend and he has not been around.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> The reports that I have heard about are a sow with 1 two year old cub. This is near the Montcalm/Gratiot border in the Elm Hall/Sumner area. Same bear ya think but someone has the number of cubs wrong ??
> Other reports are saying only a single bear.
> The only pictures that I have seen have 1 bear in the photo. Great stuff, hope all of the honey bee keepers protect their hives.
> 
> L & O


confirmed citing, douglas rd and willard rd in montclam co farmer lost his bee hives. talk with my neighbor jeff, who lives on that corner and was telling me about it! this is a 1/4 mile from my house.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

they caught the bugger, near sumner. seen it posted in the morning sun.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Here is the article:

http://www.themorningsun.com/general-news/20161019/sweet-tooth-ensnares-gratiot-county-bear

Will be interesting to see if any more sightings or trail cam pictures turn up now after the capture. The capture would be just north of Sumner close to where Pine River crosses Lumberjack. So very close to the Montcalm/Gratiot line. About 2 miles east of the bee hive damage.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Now the wandering bull elk is spotted in Gratiot Co.

http://www.themorningsun.com/

L & O


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> Here is the article:
> 
> http://www.themorningsun.com/general-news/20161019/sweet-tooth-ensnares-gratiot-county-bear
> 
> ...


thanks for posting the link L&O !


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The elk wandered too close to Lansing and is dead. I have not heard of anymore bear sightings in the Gratiot/Montcalm area. One other animal not seen a lot in that area, a porcupine, was killed close to the bee hives that the bear raided. I have never seen a porky in that area, but this the 3rd one that I have heard of in recent years. All 3 were killed. We don't need those critters around. 

L & O


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

We wouldn't want any critters to re-inhabit what man has take over!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Been seeing porcupine lately as well growing up in gratiot county I never saw one and it seem like the last three or four years I've been seeing them hit by cars just south of vestaburg along crystal rd and a friend of my wife had their deer feeder tore up by one of the bear they spotted in vestaburg if I remember right her husband works at Goldstar Outdoors in Edmore and would have more info on it.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I killed a porky in the Ashley area about 1992 another ear Edgewood in 1993 or 94. I killed another near Maple Rapids round about 1999 or so. I have killed multiple porkies near Edmore over the years. Squirrel dogs and coonhounds seem to find them better than most people do I suppose. In almost every case an old monster sized pine tree was involved.


----------

